# An welchem Move feilt ihr momentan?



## Marc B (25. Februar 2011)

Moin moin!

Ich mache mal den Anfang: Am meisten fordert mich momentan so ein mega-schmaler Balken (deutlich schmaler als eine normale Bordsteinkante), da übe ich immer ein bisschen.

*Welche Moves erfordern bei euch momentan viel Ehrgeiz und Geduld?*  (gerne auch mit Bildern)

Hier trainiere ich an einem Baumstamm:





(_> Mehr zum Thema Balance <_):

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Pablo P. (25. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar ein sauberer Manual (is noch ein langer Weg), anschließend den Bunnyhop auf 30-40 cm hochschrauben. Und aus Style- bzw. Spaßgründen beidseitig ne 180 Grad Drehung auf dem Vorderrad, durch Hinterrad herumschleudern. Links rum geht's im Optimalfall an die 120-140 Grad, rechts deutlich weniger. Und beide Male noch deutlich zu unkontrolliert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Februar 2011)

Auf der wochenendlichen Heimrunde ist da so ein 15cm breites Mäuerchen, daß von ca. 30cm bis etwa 120cm ansteigend ist. Das ganz ist etwa 8-10 Meter lang. Da bis zum Ende laufen lassen und sauber runterdroppen 
Also eine ähnliche Übung wie der Baumstamm. An sich garnicht so wild, wenn nicht jedesmal Zuschauer wären


----------



## detlefd (25. Februar 2011)

no-foot cancan... ich bekomm das bein beim rüberziehen einfach nicht schön gestreckt

sieht immer aus als würde ich seitlich über dem bike in die hocke gehen ^^


----------



## TiiM (25. Februar 2011)

ich feile am tabletop und am x-up.
hab aber iwie keien sprünge mit genug airtime..aber wenn ich es bei den kleinen mal hinbringe, schaff ichs bestimmt auch bei den großen.

und dann natürlich noch wheelie und sowas.


----------



## Jogi (25. Februar 2011)

im Moment (und wahrscheinlich die nächsten zehn Jahre) probier ich immer wieder den Manual


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bastel an zuvielen Dingen gleichzeitig... 
Aber nur eine Sache zu üben würde mir schnell langweilig werden - es wäre derzeit aber echt hilfreich wenn man jemanden an der Hand hätte der Trial fährt oder wenigstens ein gutes Gefühl für's Gleichgewicht hat und mir dabei helfen kann aus dem Stand auf Bürgersteige etc. zu hüpfen (Sidehop, Front-Hop etc.) - zum einen kann ich sowas nur wenn ich wenigstens noch ganz leicht rolle und zum anderen habe ich bei so geforderten punktgenauen Landungen (unbegründete) Angst.
Wenn einem jemand sowas vor macht lernt man einfach viel schneller.


----------



## LeonF (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin grad dabei, meinen Wheelie (und den Manual) zu optimieren, ich komm da iwie nicht auf den "Sweet Spot" und bleib da...
Außerdem natürlich immer der Bunnyhop (der halbe Meter sollte doch machbar sein *selberschimpf*) 
Und der saubere Sidehop wurmt mich auch schon länger (ich komme immer zu frontlastig auf und kann ihn nach links auch nicht wirklich)


----------



## MelleD (25. Februar 2011)

Bunnyhop, des öfteren klappt er, aber halt nicht immer.
Anner roten Ampel wird immer das ruhige Stehen auf einer Stelle geübt.
Und wenn das alles sitzt, dann kann der Wheelie mal kommen


----------



## macmaegges (25. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar Manual.
Der Wheelie klappt schon ganz gut 
Dann kommen die Tricks in der Luft.
Tabletop, nen ordentlichen Whip in beide richtungen, nach rechts schaut schon gut aus und zum Schluss der komplette  X-Up
mein Lenker ist dafür aber noch zu breit und ich weis nicht ob ich den kürzen soll/will...


----------



## Zeitzeuge (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bei den "grundlagen" ,manual, bunnyhop und gleichgewicht halten im stand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (25. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube jeder übt das gleiche 
Da können wir ja alle zusammen üben 

Ich bin auch momentan bei Wheelie und Manual und Bunny Hop...
wird aber von Tag zu Tag immer ein wenig besser.
ALSO: Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Powerdome (25. Februar 2011)

Hier könnt ihr Euch ja mal inspirieren lassen :

http://www.photobysergio.fr/cahors-2010-video-velo.html


Die ganze Webside ist ein Traum!


----------



## Powerdome (25. Februar 2011)

....und für die, die auch mal was mit ner Mofa sehen wollen 

http://www.photobysergio.fr/indoor-strasbourg-video.html


----------



## cris-py (25. Februar 2011)

Moonwalk


----------



## pinsel (25. Februar 2011)

Da ich nach 3 Jahren üben mittlerweile sowohl den Bunny Hop als auch  den Wheelie beherrsche und auch mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen kann, übe ich im Moment whippen (über ne kleine selbst gezimmerte Rampe im Garten)


----------



## cris-py (25. Februar 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> und zum Schluss der komplette  X-Up
> mein Lenker ist dafür aber noch zu breit und ich weis nicht ob ich den kürzen soll/will...



Dein Lenker ist bestimmt net zu breit es sei denn das Teil is weit über 700......
glaub eher deine Technik is falsch......beide Knie auf gleicher Höhe des Sattels-so dass du den einklemmen kannst--Beine fast gestreckt ! Oberkörper fast paralel zum Oberrohr und dann rum mit m Lenker....zack da is der X-up .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alittleprayer (25. Februar 2011)

Manual Bar-Spin üb ich momentan mit'm BMX.. klappt auch, aber noch nicht soo flüssig.. 
ansonsten no handed Wheelie und trialmäßig auf einem Rad im Stand balancieren..  
eine Sache, die ich manchmal just for fun mache, ist chainless fahren..


----------



## DashTwo84 (25. Februar 2011)

wheelie...leider lässt es die Zeit und das Wetter momentan einfach nicht zu weiterzuüben


----------



## macmaegges (26. Februar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Dein Lenker ist bestimmt net zu breit es sei denn das Teil is weit über 700......
> glaub eher deine Technik is falsch......beide Knie auf gleicher Höhe des Sattels-so dass du den einklemmen kannst--Beine fast gestreckt ! Oberkörper fast paralel zum Oberrohr und dann rum mit m Lenker....zack da is der X-up .....




 780


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2011)

Vom Lenker kürzen rate ich ab, das habe ich damals auch wegen dem X-Up gemacht. Letztendlich macht man den Trick eh nicht andauernd und ein breiter Lenker sorgt einfach für mehr Kontrolle.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## LB-Biker (26. Februar 2011)

180ºBunny Hop to Fakie

180ºBunny Hop sitzt, nur das Rückwärts fahren will noch nicht so richtig, dürfte in 2-3 Wochen aber sitzen.

Wie geht ihr eig. mit eurer Schokoseite um, Tricks klappen ja in eine Richtung meistens besser wie in die andere. Trainiert ihr immer beide Seiten gleich? Beim 180º BH habe ich bis jetzt nur rechts rum sauber drauf, links rum muss ich gefühlt wieder bei 0 anfangen...


----------



## cris-py (26. Februar 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> 780



sollte auch noch gehen.....solang das Lenkerende net gegen Sattel kommt is n x-up definitiv drin !


----------



## Stian (26. Februar 2011)

Auf dem Trail:
Blickführung, bzw. Linienwahl
Kurven drücken

Abseits des Trails:
Bunny Hop


----------



## mjmeff (1. März 2011)

auch der Manual...bisher aber mit mäßigem Erfolg


----------



## macmaegges (1. März 2011)

Gibt noch mehr lustige Deutsche Wörter 

Schnapp dir mal einen Duden und schau mal rein 

Whip nach Links klappt schon richtig gut !
Das nächste mal Tabletop


----------



## PiR4Te (2. März 2011)

Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr kaum merkt wenn ihr euch verbessert? Der Lernprozess ist sehr fließend und man macht selten riesen Vortschritte auf  einmal? 

so Gedanken wie...
manchmal denk ich ich lerns nie... muss an meinem Körper liegen  oder... ich bin zu alt dafür...

Trotzdem... ich geb nicht auf...

Ich übe übrigens auch,
Bunny Hop
Manual und Wheeli

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (2. März 2011)

Ich las die Stützräder gerade weg.......


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. März 2011)

Am Sonntag haben wir unsere erste größere Tour zu dritt gemacht - nicht wirklich weit, aber nach so 'nem Winter ist man eben doch schnell platt. *lach* Jedenfalls auf dem Weg heim merkte ich dann dass ich mit dem BunnyHop keinen Bordstein mehr vernünftig hochkomme - scheinbar fehlte die Kraft und ich berührte mit dem Hinterrad immer die Bordsteinkanten. Das hat mich dann so genervt dass ich kurz vor meiner Wohnung wenigstens noch 1-2 vernünftige BunnyHops auf der Straße springen wollte. Also Federung rein drücken und dann gezogen wie Ochse und danach höchst erstaunt/begeistert wie hoch ich den BunnyHop ziehen kann wenn ich mich nicht auf das zu überspringende Hindernis konzentriere, sondern auf den Sprung an sich.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. März 2011)

manual....hat schonmal ganz gut geklappt aber die letzten 3 tage geht echt garnichts....


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2011)

Ich feiere heute Erfolge, ziemlich schmale Skinnies klappten super


----------



## macmaegges (13. März 2011)

Aus meinen Tabletop wurde nichts .
Irgendwie bin ich auf onefoot gekommen 

Leider musste mein Knie heute leiden und ich hab erst mal Pause...


----------



## pratt (14. März 2011)

Was sind Skinnies?

Ansonsten will ich den Manual einigermaßen beherrschen.
Nach den ersten Übungseinheiten hatte ich muskuläre Probleme an der Schulter und konnte 2 Wochen nicht mehr am Lenker reißen.
Dann habe ich gelegentlich kurz weiter geübt. Die letzte Woche jeden Tag mindestens 20 Minuten geübt.
Jetzt schaffe ich es schon mal ca. 3 Sekunden lang ca. 6m weit.
Will das aber noch ausbauen und werde weiter üben.
Geübt habe ich in der Halle auf ebenen Betonboden mit dem leichteren Hardtail.

Andere Techniken übe ich zwischendurch aber auch noch:
- Rückwärtsrollen: da habe ich Probleme wieder vorwärts zu fahren
- Hinterrad versetzen
- auf dem Rad balancieren
- von kurzen Hindernissen (Tisch) runter droppen: da weiß ich nicht, ob ich im Wheelie sitzend, im Stand oder im Manual runter soll???
usw.


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Was sind Skinnies?



Schmale Balken, auf denen man mit dem Bike balanciert 







Das geht auch auf Baumstämmen gut, hier mache ich es vor:


----------



## pratt (14. März 2011)

Ja beim Baumstamm-Balancieren weiß ich auch nicht, ob man das besser im Sitzenden oder im Stehenden macht?
Im sitzenden fühle ich mich vom Gleichgewicht wohler, im Stehenden ist man beim Abrutschen besser gerüstet und kann besser abspringen?


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2011)

Im Stehen - nur so kann man sich richtig aktiv über dem Bike bewegen und es unter einem dirigieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (14. März 2011)

Und einen Wheelie-Drop (die Technik um, von kurzen Hindernissen zu droppen) macht man im stehen...


----------



## Dark_Chicken (14. März 2011)

Wie fast alle hier üb ich ebenfalls den Manual (klappt eigentlich schon recht gut) 
Dann üb ich noch nen 360°, jedoch trau ich mich damit net so ganz über nen doubble 
und nen footjam-Tailwhip will irgendwie auch nicht so ganz klappen.


----------



## Pablo P. (15. März 2011)

Ellbogen-OP-to-handlebar-grabbing


----------



## freireiter94 (15. März 2011)

Übe momentan auch recht viel gleichzeitig, wie z.B. den Whip. Klappt auch raus schon ganz gut, ich bekomme nur das Hinterrad danach nicht wieder in die Spur, bei der Landung. Nebenbei übe ich noch an meinem Manual und habe mir als nächstes den Tabletop vorgenommen.


----------



## skateismy (18. März 2011)

whip, auf dem 2 meter drop fett cross uppen und fuer wheelie/bunnyhup interessiere ich mich net viel...


----------



## PiR4Te (19. März 2011)

kannst du auch deutsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateismy (19. März 2011)

ja aber wenn du es genau wissen willst kann ich auch fliessend englisch und italienisch, und lerne seit 2 jahren spanisch....


----------



## PiR4Te (19. März 2011)

deutsch reicht hier schonmal... Danke

Gruss


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. März 2011)

Also Manual kann ich! Bunny Hop find ich schwer. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ein 18kg Fully Fahre!


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Also Manual kann ich! Bunny Hop find ich schwer. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ein 18kg Fully Fahre!



Meins wiegt 19 kg  Für normale Baumstämme reicht es, Bunny-Hop-Contests gewinnt man damit aber nicht, hehe.


----------



## skateismy (20. März 2011)

meins wiegt auch gute 19kg... beim downhillen/freeride brauchst du den bunnyhop aber eh nicht viel.


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2011)

skateismy schrieb:


> meins wiegt auch gute 19kg... beim downhillen/freeride brauchst du den bunnyhop aber eh nicht viel.



Naja, er ist die Basis für die meisten Sprünge z.B. wenn du ein Gap überspringen musst und der Absprung kickt kaum. Und bei der Liniewahl im DH ist er ebenfalls praktisch ebenso beim Pre-Jump (vor Dropkante aktiv abspringen, im schnell wieder Boden unterm Reifen zu haben )


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. März 2011)

Mein Problem sind außerdem noch die schlechten Pedalen! Aber ich gönn mir jetzt mal
ein paar neue hab ich beschlossen.


----------



## LeonF (21. März 2011)

Neue Pedale sind nie schlecht 
Aber an den Pedalen liegts sicher nicht, dass du keinen BH kannst.


----------



## skateismy (21. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Naja, er ist die Basis für die meisten Sprünge z.B. wenn du ein Gap überspringen musst und der Absprung kickt kaum. Und bei der Liniewahl im DH ist er ebenfalls praktisch ebenso beim Pre-Jump (vor Dropkante aktiv abspringen, im schnell wieder Boden unterm Reifen zu haben )



ja bei dem drop geb ich dir recht, aber wenns sich ums abdruecken bei spruengen geht dann benutze ich ihn dort auch nicht viel... ich geh nur schnell in die hocke und beim absprung dehn ich mich aus, was man nicht als bunnyhop bezeichnen kann.... egal..


----------



## racingpilot (21. März 2011)

ich habe mein Problem gerade mit dem Footjam - Tailwhip. Ich drehe mich immer ca. 45 Grad mit aber ich schaffe eine dreiviertel Umdrehung. Ist das normal??? 
Kann man das Mitdrehen unterdrücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2011)

skateismy schrieb:


> ja bei dem drop geb ich dir recht, aber wenns sich ums abdruecken bei spruengen geht dann benutze ich ihn dort auch nicht viel... ich geh nur schnell in die hocke und beim absprung dehn ich mich aus, was man nicht als bunnyhop bezeichnen kann.... egal..


 
So mach ich das auch immer


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2011)

Das sind sie


----------



## Wobbi (25. März 2011)

im flat nen endo to backwheelhop. scheiss ding! kann ich nicht...will ich aber!^^


----------



## Canyonrider95 (26. März 2011)

Ich feil gerade an meinem Backflip X-up und meiner Barrelroll


----------



## sebamedd (26. März 2011)

Ich will endlich solange Wheelie fahren können wie ich will. Ich will, ich will ich will


----------



## christophersch (26. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Ich feil gerade an meinem Backflip X-up und meiner Barrelroll



Andere Fotos kritisieren und nicht mal selbst welche hochladen...
stell doch auch mal was hoch, damit man sich selbst ein Bild von deinem Fahrkönnen machen kann....
..und bitte antworte mal.


----------



## chem (28. März 2011)

sagt mal bei nem wheelie gibt es ja möglichkeiten den sturz zu vermeiden wenn der impuls doch mal zu groß war.

gibt es sowas bei einem stoppie eigentlich auch? oder ist der "sturtz" bzw die unsanfte landung zwangsläufig wenn man sich zu weit vor gelehnt hat?


----------



## LeonF (28. März 2011)

Bremse sofort loslassen und, wenns noch geht, Arsch nach hinten... 
Wenn nicht, laut anfangen zu fluchen


----------



## chem (28. März 2011)

okay, das dachte ich mir. ist mir vorhin passiert aus irgendeinem grund versuch ich z.z. sinnloserweiße stoppies zu üben. aber ich lass das glaub ich sein kann das einigermaßen und der rest kommt von allein. 

achja back to topic:*An welchem Move feilt ihr momentan?: Wheelie
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. April 2011)

Wheelie ist doch einfach! Genauso wie Coaster und Manual! ??


----------



## LeonF (13. April 2011)

Schön für dich BIKESTARR!!!  
Momentan Cross-up und Whip...


----------



## ride_4_fun (13. April 2011)

hey, ich fahr noch nich so lang mtb... davor hab ich mim bmx meinen cross up immerhin schon hin bekommen jetzt hab ich des big hit 1 2011 aber schaffs mit dem 750mm lenker noch nicht so richtig. Ansonsten probier ich zur zeit noch bunny hop und weelie zu verbessern und beim springen one und no foot.


----------



## Matrahari (13. April 2011)

Wheelie !


----------



## miriquidi85 (13. April 2011)

Wheely, Wheely, Wheely. das sieht immer so easy aus..


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2011)

Wheelies sind auch nicht sooo schwer, man muss einfach geduldig sein und viel viel üben  Es lohnt sich aber, dies auch zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (16. April 2011)

Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mit dem Wheelie angefangen. Es dauert bis man das gut kann!
Mein Tipp ist auch: Üben,üben,üben!
Vielleicht versucht ihr es erstmal mit dem Coaster. Meines erachtens nach ist das ein guter einstieg.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hy4st77SUE"]YouTube        - How to wheelie tutorial german deutsch[/nomedia]


----------



## the-corwd (28. April 2011)

ich bin gerade am 360° und am bunny hop barspin, hat jemand tipps für den barspin ?


----------



## ride_4_fun (28. April 2011)

nicht direkt aber des viedeo erklärt des eigentlich ganz gud 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUIMivzy7aA"]YouTube        - how to barspin (deutsch) MTB BMX DIRT[/nomedia]


----------



## Devinci (29. April 2011)

servus, also ich verbessere wie fast alle hier meine wheelie und manual technik. zudem übe ich gerade den one foot tabletop. gibt es i-welche hilfreichen tipps für diesen trick?? ebenfalls interessiert mich der no foot can can, aber ich fahre einen 180er freerider. dürfte mit dem bock aber auch klappen oder??


----------



## the-corwd (29. April 2011)

danke für den link  
probier das jetzt mal aus die tage


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2011)

@Devinci: Vllt. hilft das Video:


----------



## Devinci (29. April 2011)

@marc: super, danke. das video ist denke ich sehr hilfreich


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2011)

> ebenfalls interessiert mich der no foot can can, aber ich fahre einen 180er freerider. dürfte mit dem bock aber auch klappen oder??



Ich mache zwar selber nicht solche Tricks, kann aber vom Zuschauen sagen, dass der NFCC auch super mit Big Bikes geht. Wenn das Oberrohr schön tief oder gebogen ist, klappt der Tricks natürlich besonders gut. Zwei How-To-Videos dazu:











Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## Devinci (29. April 2011)

nochmal merci für deine bemühungen. sehr korrekt.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (6. Juli 2011)

the-corwd schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am 360° und am bunny hop barspin, hat jemand tipps für den barspin ?



Hat der Barspin schon funktioniert ?
Ich werd mich dann auch mal da dran versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinP (14. Juli 2011)

der whip und rückwärts (auf dem lenker sitzend und rückwärts tretend) treppen runterfahren. das rückwärtsfahren an sich ist garnicht so schwer; ich habs innerhalb von 2 stunden gelernt.


----------



## the-corwd (14. Juli 2011)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Hat der Barspin schon funktioniert ?
> Ich werd mich dann auch mal da dran versuchen



Also den Barspin kann ich mittlerweile im Flat in beide Richtungen, aber mit Bunny Hop klappt der nur manchmal.


----------



## vanbike.at (19. Juli 2011)

der für mich schönste move ist der manual. auf einem flowigen trail das vorderrad hochziehen und am hinterrad weitersurfen, das wär´s...
jedes-x, wenn er mir kurz passiert ist, war´s ein saugeiles gefühl......!!


----------



## Mulie (20. Juli 2011)

Momentan an allen grerundlagen ^^


----------



## BlackApe (20. Juli 2011)

ich bin momentan noch ziemlich am anfang. der normale hop klappt einigermaßen. doch bunny hop, naja. aber ist mein hauptziel
und so sachen wie wheelie klappen momentan noch garnicht.


----------



## TheMars (24. Juli 2011)

hi
ich arbeite gerade am manual, leider stehe ich da noch ziemlich am anfang
was schon gut funktioniert sind die kleinen drops, der wheely-drop funktionirt auch ganz gut und der trick den ich am besten kann, der einhändige-wheely den ich ca 15m halten kann


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2011)

TheMars schrieb:


> (...) der trick den ich am besten kann, der einhändige-wheely den ich ca 15m halten kann



Krass, den kann ich nicht. Ist bestimmt cool, dann kann man während de Wheelis winken?


----------



## TheMars (25. Juli 2011)

oh ja 
am geilsten ist es wenn die obergangster ihre tricks herzeigen und dann zieht man den ab ... danach macht keiner mehr einen trick^^


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe früher immer Nofoot-Wheelies gemacht, siehe hier am Ende dieses Clips - sieht eigentlich kacke aus, aber ich fande es damals witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (25. Juli 2011)

das ist dann ja eigentlich ein manual


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, beim Manual steht man im Gegensatz zum Wheelie ja in den Pedalen und hält das Bike per Gewichtsverlagerung auf dem Hinterrad. Bei meinem Klositz-Nofoot-Wheelie in dem Video mache ich das ja mehr mit dosiertem Einsatz der Hinterradbremse und sitze im Sattel 

Am besten hat der Kerl das drauf:


----------



## TheMars (25. Juli 2011)

achja stimmt, beim manual steht mal ja...

ja der kerl kann es echt


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Juli 2011)

Manual (Trackstand) immer und immer wieder....


----------



## LeonF (25. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt. Son Einhand-wheelie ist saucool. Den brauch ich beim Biken im Wald auch immer.


----------



## moritz98 (2. August 2011)

Am MTB versuche ich mich zur Zeit an Bunny Hops >30cm und am Manual, am BMX übe ich Fakie, was gut klappt, 180s, die auch langsam ansehnlich werden,  Manuals und 180s in der Quarter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2306 (9. August 2011)

Also bei mir is es der Manual und Table Top wobei ich den Manual schon über 2 Hügel drüber kann  aber sonst klappt er irgenwie nich...den Whip krieg ich mittlerweile schon ganz gut hin


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2011)

Kurvenfahren


----------



## ecols (29. September 2011)

Ich feile gerade am Endo..


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2011)

@ecols: Super stylisch


----------



## Ti-Max (29. September 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kurvenfahren



Konntest Du bisher noch nicht, oder wie


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2011)

Man lernt nie aus


----------



## vinzentrs1 (6. November 2011)

ich krieg den manual noch net richtig hin. bin schon mehrmals hintenüber gewandert und mich auch wirklich hingelegt. wobei man nach sowas um wieder vertrauen in sich und sein bike mal den anfang vom ganzen machen sollte und dann nach hinten absteigen, funzt bei mir immer . und dann kann ich munter weiter machen


----------



## Chris114 (28. November 2011)

Ich fail zurzeit am 360 :/ ich schaff immer nur ca 225


----------



## Free_Rider94 (28. November 2011)

ich übe zurzeit den Whip irgendwie sieht der bei mir noch nicht so schön aus obwohl ich ihn wieder zurückbekomme


----------



## waterfall (28. November 2011)

Fakie-fahren. Bin noch nicht so lange dabei. Klappt aber schon ganz gut. Nur an der Drehung hapert es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris114 (29. November 2011)

waterfall schrieb:


> Fakie-fahren. Bin noch nicht so lange dabei. Klappt aber schon ganz gut. Nur an der Drehung hapert es noch.


 
lehn dich ambesten ein bisschen nach hinten ich geh beim fakie immer son stück inne hocke.
ichfind das geht besser,
und weil du dich nach hinten lehnst kannst du den lenker dann auch besser rumziehen .


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (29. November 2011)

360 im flat, mir fehlt immer das letzte stückchen um sauber zu landen


----------



## Dennis114 (30. November 2011)

mit dirt oder bmx ???? 

ich schaff immer nur ca. 260 :/


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (30. November 2011)

Bmx, sind quasi 340 Grad 
Heute ging es schon besser, bin wahrscheinlich
nicht hoch genug gesprungen
Ist echt alles reine übung


----------



## waterfall (30. November 2011)

Chris114 schrieb:


> lehn dich ambesten ein bisschen nach hinten ich geh beim fakie immer son stück inne hocke.
> ichfind das geht besser,
> und weil du dich nach hinten lehnst kannst du den lenker dann auch besser rumziehen .


 
Probier ich. Danke!


----------



## Monsterbike (11. April 2012)

Ich an einem Table Top mit meinem DH. Ich schaff nur den Ansatz, bekomme das Bike aber nicht wirklich in diese "Schräglage".

Hat jmd. Tipps?

und kann es an der Boxxer liegen (also an der Doppelbrücke) ?

Danke


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

ich versuchn wheely immer so 3-5mal wenn ich aufs Bike steig  manchmal bin ich am Kipppunkt, aber hab dann die hinterradbremse ned an den fingern,..als wars fürn Ar***


----------



## tonimtbrider (18. April 2012)

An nem geilen Whip üben,so 20 cm nach rechts sind drinnen,aber so 35 wären schon schön


----------



## Chaoskopf2010 (24. April 2012)

Würde gern den G-Turn lernen, aber irgendwie krieg ichs nichtmal ansatzweise hin...   Falls irgendwer Tips hat wär ich wirklich dankbar was dazu zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. April 2012)

Monsterbike schrieb:


> Ich an einem Table Top mit meinem DH. Ich schaff nur den Ansatz, bekomme das Bike aber nicht wirklich in diese "Schräglage".
> 
> Hat jmd. Tipps?
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite im Moment auch am Tabletop. 

Die erste Baustelle ist Lenker einschlagen und die Hand unter die Achsel bringen.

Die zweite Baustelle ist dann das Rad schön schräg zu bekommen. Das schafft man nur, wenn man die Beine eng zusammenlässt anstatt sie total breit zu machen. Die Knie schön am Rahmen lassen und das untere Bein unterm/vorm Sattel ans Oberrohr klatschen.


----------



## trail_rider82 (25. April 2012)

Muss ich auch mal üben


----------



## Marc B (26. April 2012)

Tipps für den Table Top:


----------



## waterfall (2. Mai 2012)

Bin ebenfalls gerade beim 360 im Flat. Schaff ihn noch nicht ganz. Steh ihn zwar recht häufig, aber auch nur, weil ich immer auf dem Hinterrad lande, und die restlichen 50 Grad auf selbigem zu Ende drehe. Dann einfach weiterfahren. Aber son richtiger 360 ist es halt noch nicht...


----------



## omgchiller (11. Mai 2012)

Wheely !


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Mai 2012)

Für den Kopf: Am Laufenlassen ...
... nach schwerem Sturz letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

ich arbeite auch gerade am wheelie  manchmal klappts richtig gut (bei 10kmh ca. 5-10m) manchmal gar nicht. 

Beim torque das ich letztens probegefahren bin konnte ich das perfekt steuern, mit meinem zr team HT kaum... aber ich habe gemerkt, je tiefer der sattel, desto besser kann man ihn steuern. Arme lang lassen und den punkt vorm kippen erwischen


----------



## mmr (28. Mai 2012)

one foot


----------



## silberwald (28. Mai 2012)

Bei Sprüngen (besonders bei den Landungen) nicht so weit hinten zu sein und schneller werden in Kurven (vorher weniger bremsen).


----------



## joschi789 (30. Mai 2012)

fakie to forward...
weil es ganz schön nervend ist über stiegen einen 180 zu machen sich dann aber nicht umdrehen kann sondern nach ein paar metern einfach umkippt^^


----------



## Funyy (1. Juni 2012)

In der Schule: Lernen

Auf der Straße: Manual, Wheelie, Bunny Hop

Im Gelände: Gezielt gucken, Nicht mehr wacklig fahren, schneller werden.

In Der Luft (Tricks): Ich feile momentan an einem Table top bei der ich aus der sogenannten 90° Position auf eine 45° Position kommen will, natürlich wieder zurück.
Beim Whippen würde ich in eine richtung hin bekommen aber nicht mehr zurück. Also lass ich es lieber damit.

Bei der Landung: Ich will versuchen nicht immer auf der Kante zu landen. Und sicher landen darf auch nicht fehlen. 

LG Funyy


----------



## Bigair7luc (1. Juni 2012)

Street Tricks kann ich gans gut. Ich übe im Moment an einem 360. Ist halt mit einem Freerider echt schwer. Ich schaffe max so 270° aber auch nur selten mehr als 180° aber immer. Ich hab das Problem das ich keinen geeigneten Sprung finde wo ich genug Airtime hab um den zuende zu drehen.


----------



## Mic_ha (3. Juni 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> ich arbeite auch gerade am wheelie  manchmal klappts richtig gut (bei 10kmh ca. 5-10m) manchmal gar nicht.
> 
> Beim torque das ich letztens probegefahren bin konnte ich das perfekt steuern, mit meinem zr team HT kaum... aber ich habe gemerkt, je tiefer der sattel, desto besser kann man ihn steuern. Arme lang lassen und den punkt vorm kippen erwischen



geht mir ähnlich..allerdings hab ich die erfahrung beim hohen sattel gemacht..da klappts bei mir besser..bergauf üben ist immer ne gute sache


----------



## MrPinkySecret (5. Juli 2012)

Übe gerade Bunny Hop und backwheel Hop nach vorne. 
Auf der Stelle und rückwärts funktioniert schon ganz gut.

Leider bekomme ich den tritt in die pedale nicht hin...


----------



## egon_mcsepp (12. August 2012)

ich versuch mich derzeit an bunny hop und wheelie.
bunny hop klappt ganz gut, aber ich lande meistens auf dem vorderrad.
den wheelie bekomm ich nur einigermaßen hin, wenn der sattel unten ist (10-15cm).
allerdings bekomm ich von der sitzposition leicht rückenschmerzen.....


----------



## Harry. (15. Januar 2014)

habe ein schönes ansteigendes Mäuerchen gefunden:




 
Ideal für Drops, *Endo Side Drop*, und Wheelie Drop.
Aber Vorsicht! Eine halbe Stunde und Du hast einen Muskelkater! (denkt man gar nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (15. Januar 2014)

an alle tabletop übenden:
größeren sprung mit steilem absprung, auf dem man etwas mehr airtime hat suchen, dann üben... üben üben üben...
Hand am lenker eindrehen, und zur gegenüberliegenden schulter ziehen...
beine leicht anwinkeln, vorsicht, nicht zwischen sattel und rahmen hängen bleiben 

ich hab mir für 2014 ein paar sachen vorgenommen. u.a. den turndown...hat den schonmal wer mim bigbike geschafft?


----------



## deathmetalhead (15. Januar 2014)

An einem Superman.
Allerdings Jahreszeitenbedingt momentan nicht praktizierbar.
Außerdem bin ich schon 3 mal hintereinander auf´s Maul geflogen und seitdem bin ich deprimiert.
Naja werde mich im Sommer wieder mit dem Superman beschäftigen.


----------



## timtim (15. Januar 2014)

Trackstand sitzend , Lenker einschlagen ,Arme seitlich anheben ,nun langsam einen Kreis fahren ....


----------



## duc-748S (16. Januar 2014)

Bin momentan am Manual und Wheelie üben/perfektionieren/whatever ... 
Hinterrad versetzen steht auch auf dem Übungsplan.
Und an der Ampel wird natürlich der Trackstand verfeinert 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Bin momentan am Manual und Wheelie üben/perfektionieren/whatever ...
> Hinterrad versetzen steht auch auf dem Übungsplan.
> Und an der Ampel wird natürlich der Trackstand verfeinert



 So muss das, in den Radalltag kann man sowas immer super einbauen


----------



## Patrik_87 (16. Januar 2014)

also ich feile schon ewig und drei tage am bunnyhop... aber ich bin froh wenn ich mal das vorderad etwas höher bekomme -.-
kann mir da mal einer aus der umgebung darmstadt oder Pfungstadt helfen????


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2014)

Kannst Dich ja mal filmen dabei und wir geben Dir hier gerne Tipps, wenn wir sehen, wo das Problem liegt


----------



## Harry. (17. Januar 2014)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> also ich feile schon ewig und drei tage am bunnyhop... aber ich bin froh wenn ich mal das vorderad etwas höher bekomme -.-
> kann mir da mal einer aus der umgebung darmstadt oder Pfungstadt helfen????


Wenn Du Dich selber filmst kommst Du wahrscheinleich sogar selber drauf woran es liegt.

Bei neuen Fahrtechniken sollte man es sich so leicht wie möglich machen:
z.B.
beim* Bunny-Hop*: Alle Dämpfung rausdrehen (Hase statt Schildkröte) an Gabel und Heck! Damit man möglichst Rebound hat wenn man die Gabel vorkomprimiert. Die Unterstützung der Federn mitnehmen und nicht in der Dämpfung verpuffen lassen.
oder *Manual*: Gabel mit Rebound um sie hochzubekommen. Heck am besten Richtung Hardtail.
auch beim *Wheelie*: Heck wie Hardtail. Auf richtigen Pin-Pedalen sitzt der Fuß fester um seitliche Bewegungen auszugleichen (in Klickies kann der Fuß etwas gedreht werden dadurch wirds schwieriger). Genauso ist es besser wenn der Sattel möglichst an der Hose "klebt". Kein Spiel in Naben, feste Laufräder, breite Reifen, gutmütige Hinterradbremse welche am Anfang mitschleifen kann, usw.

Mit einem anderen Rad kann es sogar viel leichter sein eine bestimmte Fahrtechnik zu lernen. Wird diese dann beherrscht klappt auch der Umstieg auf das unangepasste aber "geländetaugliche" Rad und der BunnyHop oder Manual funzt auch auf dem Trail.

oder meinst Du der Martyn  Ashton hat das mit dem Rennrad gelernt?:




 
Auch die Umgebung spielt eine Große Rolle! Wenn ich bei einem Sprung ausreichend Auslauf habe kann ich viel freier üben als wenn da ein Baum fast im Weg ist oder durch große Steine einen eventueller Sturz sehr gefährlich sein würde.
Wenn mein Rad ins Gras fällt passiert diesem in der Regel nichts. Fällt es einen langen Abhang hinunter ist es Schrott. Beim BunnyHop nehme ich zum Üben einen Karton statt einen festen Gegenstand und muss nicht mit Mensch oder Materialschaden rechnen.
Ein wenig Phantasie bei der Auswahl der Lokation und dann möglichst bei einem Fahrtechnikelement bleiben. Dann lohnt es sich auch das Fahrwerk anzupassen. Halt nur um die Technik zu erlernen!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (21. Januar 2014)

Ich übe derzeit wheelie, bei mir gehts am besten wenn der Sattel nicht ganz unten ist.
Ich habe den wheelie lange zeit jeden Tag geübt.. dann kam der Schnee und ich habe ca. zwei Wochen gar nicht mehr Wheelie geübt und jetzt  nach der Übungspause geht er auf einmal viel besser =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (25. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Kann hier in der Runde jemand einen "two wheel drift" ?? Wenn ja könnte jemand erläutern wie man diesen kontrolliert ausführen kann ohne gleich eine harte Bodenprobe zu nehmen.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Harry. (14. Februar 2014)

Also der *Manual* steht weiterhin ganz oben auf der Liste. (gefühlte 100 Meter also so 30-50m klappen schon  !)
Der *180er* über´s Vorderrad braucht einfach zu viel Platz - den würde ich gerne auf einem Gehweg können.
Der *EndoSideDrop* von ca. 60cm Höhe klappt auch ganz gut. Deshalb habe ich den Anfang erweitert.
Vielleicht gibts dafür auch eine Bezeichnung?
Ich fahre nicht auf einem Hinternis sondern hebe das Vorderrad auf diesese -  z.B. Mäuerchen - um dann das Hinterrad darüberzuschwenken und mit dem EndoSideDrop auf der anderen Seite zu verlassen. Gibt es eine Bezeichnung für diesen "Move"?
(- könnte sogar in manchen Fahrsituationen Anwendung finden  )


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Februar 2014)

z3ro schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> Kann hier in der Runde jemand einen "two wheel drift" ?? Wenn ja könnte jemand erläutern wie man diesen kontrolliert ausführen kann ohne gleich eine harte Bodenprobe zu nehmen.
> 
> Danke im vorraus


Unmögich den zu kontrollieren  einfach ballern und wenn in der kurve beide Räder ausbrechen beten das sie wieder halt finden oder fuß rausnehmen Ich bin eher grad dran einen Skandinavien Flick so auszuführen das so wenig schwnung wie möglich verloren geht


----------



## Marc B (22. Februar 2014)

z3ro schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> Kann hier in der Runde jemand einen "two wheel drift" ?? Wenn ja könnte jemand erläutern wie man diesen kontrolliert ausführen kann ohne gleich eine harte Bodenprobe zu nehmen.
> 
> Danke im vorraus



Tipps dazu von Master Lee  *http://www.leelikesbikes.com/drifting-rear-wheel-vs-two-wheel.html*

Viel Spaß beim Üben


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2014)

180° Hinterrad versetzen. 90° und mehr ist nicht so das Problem
Vorderrad versetzen
Manual
Rückwärts fahren. Das macht mein Hirn einfach nicht mit. Ungewöhnliche Fahrtrichtung.


----------



## inflameswetrust (13. März 2014)

no hand unt 360. No hand kann ich am übungstable so 10 cm über den lenker und beim 360 ist bei 270 schlus.. Für X-up, ich hab den gelernt in dem ich das vorderrad immer weiter gedreht hab, und ich klemme den sattel nicht, allerdings hab ich mir auch schon den lenker beim zurückdrehen ins knie gehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. März 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Rückwärts fahren. Das macht mein Hirn einfach nicht mit. Ungewöhnliche Fahrtrichtung.



Aaron Chase gibt hier gute Tipps um sich an die Richtung zu gewöhnen:


----------



## Free_Rider94 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich perfektioniere aktuell meinen Manual und mit dem Big Bike versuch ich mich auf den Dirts mit TableTop und OneFoot TableTop.


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2015)

Auf dem Einrad rückwärts fahren, beim Biken die schwächere Seite bei Spitzkehren angleichen


----------



## Bartoss (7. Januar 2015)

Manual und wheelie, wenns Knie wieder richtig fit ist auch wieder Drops, Kicker ...


----------



## MSTRCHRS (7. Januar 2015)

Hab letztes Jahr endlich den Manual gelernt!  
Wann immer es geht übe ich um besser zu werden. Mein bester waren ca. 100m im Flachen! Außerdem probier ich gerade aus der Quater/Bowl raus zu hüpfen und im Manual zu landen und Manual fahren weitestgehend ohne zu Bremsen. Haut schon manchmal hin! 
Die 2 Tipps, mit denen bei mir letztendlich der Groschen gefallen ist:
1) Beim am Lenker anreissen den Arsch gezielt nach unten! Ist mir erst aufgefallen als mir ein Kumpel den Tipp gegeben hat, macht gleich mal richtig viel aus!
2) Füße kurz durchstrecken beim anreissen, dann stellts das Rad auf. Danach muss man zum Balancieren die Füße wieder anwinkeln, damit man in beide Richtungen Spielraum hat, also durchstrecken nur als Aufstiegshilfe sozusagen 
Aber Vorsicht, so kommt das Rad schnell hoch, also Finger an die Bremse. Alles was danach kommt ist nurnoch ausbalancieren, dafür muss man einfach ein Gefühl entwickeln!

Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem weiter


----------



## planetoschel (7. Januar 2015)

Bin beim Bunnywhip und tailwhip drop off mim Street trial, ein laaaanngggeeerrrr Weg


----------



## scratch_a (7. Januar 2015)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr endlich den Manual gelernt!
> Wann immer es geht übe ich um besser zu werden. Mein bester waren ca. 100m im Flachen! Außerdem probier ich gerade aus der Quater/Bowl raus zu hüpfen und im Manual zu landen und Manual fahren weitestgehend ohne zu Bremsen. Haut schon manchmal hin!
> Die 2 Tipps, mit denen bei mir letztendlich der Groschen gefallen ist:
> 1) Beim am Lenker anreissen den Arsch gezielt nach unten! Ist mir erst aufgefallen als mir ein Kumpel den Tipp gegeben hat, macht gleich mal richtig viel aus!
> ...



Ich glaub, da kommt mein kleines Hirn (noch) nicht ganz mit...zumindest habe ich jetzt ein sehr komisches Bild im Kopf 
Arsch nach unten und dabei die Beine (oder wirklich nur die Füße!?) durchstrecken? Beides zur selben Zeit oder versetzt? Muss mir da nochmal paar Videos dazu anschauen


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2015)

Ich denke er meint, dass man beim "tief gehen" auch genug Schwung holt, um sich dann zu strecken (KSP nach hinten/oben) 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Februar 2015)

Ich übe seit einer Ewigkeit am 180° Turn auf dem Vorderrad (rechts Turn).
Beim Umsetzen links herum wäre ich schon mit reproduzierbaren 90° zufrieden 
Die Reproduzierbarkeit und die Anwendung im Gefälle sind die größten Probleme.

Wheelie ist so ein Dauersorgenkind. Ich hatte mal ein Bike, mit dem konnte ich super bei viel Speed Wheelies fahren. Danach dann eins mit ellenlanger Kettenstrebe, darüber hab ich das irgendwie verlernt...


----------



## nureinnick (13. Februar 2015)

Ich versuche mich grade an verschiedenem... Zum Einen will ich den Manual verbessern, außerdem einen Tailwhip mit dem Vorderrad auf dem Boden. Und dann noch die Drehung auf dem Hinterrad ein wenig verbessern. Manual ist im Prinzip zwar kein Problem, dh. mit dessen Hilfe kann ich aus dem Stand von hohen Absätzen runterspringen, ohne dass das VR dabei runterzieht, aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht lange halten... 
Die Kraft ist da, nur die Balance fehlt. Und den Endo will ich noch ordentlich schaffen. Auch hier ist das Problem die Balance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. Februar 2015)

Frage: Was ist "Endo" ?

Vielleicht kann ich das ja, weiß nur nicht wie das heißt


----------



## nureinnick (13. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Vorderrad rollen.


----------



## R.C. (13. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> [...] außerdem einen Tailwhip mit dem Vorderrad auf dem Boden.



Das ist dann ein Footjam Tailwhip oder ein Whiplash.



Raesfeld schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist "Endo" ?



Auf dem Vorderrad fahren oder stehen bleiben, indem man die Bremse zieht.


----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2015)

Inspirationen


----------



## MSTRCHRS (24. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Inspirationen



an stoppie und manual landen bin ich auch gerade dran. geht beides schon ein bisserl, aber braucht unglaublich viel gefühl bei beidem 
manual landen lässt sich ganz gut aus der quaterpipe raus üben, da ist man langsam und fällt nicht so tief!


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

> Zitat von R.C.:
> Das ist dann ein Footjam Tailwhip oder ein Whiplash.



Ich kenns als Front Tire Pilgrim.


----------

